
Trump’s nominee for USDA science post calls new U.S. climate report ‘genuine’ - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/11/usda-science-nominee-calls-new-us-climate-report-genuine
======
waterpigcow
Well I'm glad Scott Hutchins is at least doing the bare minimum.

